# Omega 3 & Gingko Biloba helped me.



## Patrick Anarchy (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey,

for the past 4 days I have tried 2000 Mg of omega 3 fish oil x2 a day with 120 mg of ginko biloba x2 a day. I did this and afterward I felt a bit better, waaay more focused too. So i cant say if its permanent or not. but considering that i got Derealization in january 2012 I do feel some improvement in my derealization symptoms/ perceptions.

I got DR the first time from taking prozac an SSRI anti depressant, Also from the terrible trauma of being homeless in NYC for a few years between 2011 - 2014. also during this time I took, celexa, and effexor which also made my derealization and short term memory terrible too.

i hope my omega and ginko biloba continue to help me and i encourage others trying this combo too. Peace


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been taking omega fatty acids for an year. Before that I was always feeling stupid, depressed and alienated. They changed me, made my mind sharper, I was feeling normal. Then i changed my brand of fishoil. After taking the new brand for a month extreme anxiety hit me. That was my trigger that developed DR.

Still it is very healthy for the brain, and as soon as i go back to normal i will continue taking them but in smaller doses. Hope you get better.
Cheers!


----------



## Punjabisgotswag (Aug 7, 2014)

Can the omega fatty acids also trigger DR?


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I am not confident that omega 3 triggered that. But you must note that i took very high doses of it, the brand was new and I do not know how legit it was. It was from a supplement shop, it was expensive enough to be 'good [NOW FOODS, moleculary destilated]'. What it might has caused it was that i am usually with low blood pressure, and the fatty acids can have contributed to even lower blood pressure, which made me almost passed out. Also your stomach, if it is sensitive, or you have not eaten before taking fatty acids, it can damage your guts. But I think after all of that dp, the bottom line will be that everything has happened for good. I mean I think the trigger is not that essential, because basically, if you are an anxious person , untreated, soon or later something like that will happen. Better be sooner !


----------



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

Does Gingko have SSRI like effects?


----------

